
NTSB: Uber’s sensors worked; its software utterly failed in fatal crash - ohjeez
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/05/emergency-brakes-were-disabled-by-ubers-self-driving-software-ntsb-says/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17144160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17144160)

